

Ask HN: Design for a Software Guy? - haseman

I've been writing software for more than 6 years now, and I've realized, somewhat painfully, that I can't design my way out of a paper bag.  Are there any good resources out there about graphical design geared for a programmer?  Are classes in 'Making Art with Photoshop' worthwhile?  I understand the ideals of good user interface design, but when I go to mock up something for a personal app I hit a wall.
======
Gibbon
I'm a designer and the two books I always recommend to non-designers and
newbies are:

Design Elements: A Graphic Style Manual ([http://www.amazon.com/Design-
Elements-Graphic-Style-Manual/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Design-Elements-
Graphic-Style-
Manual/dp/1592532616/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1253563989&sr=8-1-spell))

and

The other is the complementary case studies book "Design Evolution"
([http://www.amazon.com/Design-Evolution-Handbook-
Principles-C...](http://www.amazon.com/Design-Evolution-Handbook-Principles-
Contemporary/dp/1592533876/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1253563989&sr=8-2-spell))

Also Graphically Speaking is useful if you want to know how a particular style
is constructed (artistic, corporate, vintage etc.)and you need to be able to
effectively communicate with other designers or clients.
([http://www.amazon.com/Graphically-Speaking-Achieving-
Designe...](http://www.amazon.com/Graphically-Speaking-Achieving-Designer-
Client-
Communication/dp/1581802919/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1253564233&sr=1-1))

~~~
haseman
Excellent set of links! Thanks!

------
rubinelli
Sitepoint has great books about design. Although they are geared towards web
design, most of the principles are universal. There's also the obvious
recommendation, "The Non-Designer's Design Book."

